# 72 gallon bowfrom saltwater ick



## stenchtrench (Nov 12, 2010)

hi i have a saltwater ick problum i have tryed a number of things and cant seem to fix the problum im new to the sight and ont in to saltwater for about 7 months and i was wondering if n.e one cane halp me


----------

